# موقع عربى يمنح دورات مجانية للتعليم عن بعد pmp



## ابراهيم نصر (25 أبريل 2011)

*لسه حالا جائتنى رسالة من موقع جديد فتح امس يعرض دورات مجانية ف التحضير ل PMP وكمان بيتيح قاعات مجانية لمن يريد اعطاء الدورات المختلفة مجانا www.aldarayn.com*​


----------



## الفارس78 (28 أبريل 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششكراً


----------



## deyaa55 (28 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ليك


----------



## ابراهيم نصر (28 أبريل 2011)

ده طلع كمان بيطرح مجانا دورات فى كل العلوم وغيرها مجانا عن طريق virtual class rooms


----------



## himaelnady (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gadag (5 مايو 2011)

الف شكر علي المجهود


----------



## boushy (5 مايو 2011)

*الف شكر*


----------



## Arefaat (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------

